# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Nolvadex during cycle - Adex/Clomid for PCT?

## BGIZZLE8629

I have a couple buddies who are both approaching the end of their 10wk Test E. only cycle. They both starting taking 10mg Nolva at about wk 7 of the cycle and are going to take up until week 10.

My question is pretty simple.. Should they take an AI different from Nolva during pct? I was told that when you take a particular AI during the cycle, then you should switch it to something else completely for PCT.

So should they take arimidex and clomid for pct? Something like:
Adex: .25ED/.25/.25/.25
Clomid: 100/50/50/50

Let me know what you guys think. I personally find this to be a very interesting concept. Thanks for all advice

----------


## Mammon

nah they can run the nolvadexright through pct.. id bump it up to 20mg after last injection right through pct.

if running it through a cycle id go with an AI .. 

to be quite honest.. i run both nolvadex and adex through cycles. (.25 adex 10mg nolvadex). ive had issues in the past. 
after last injection i bump the nolvadex to 20, add the clomid in when its time. usually i run the adex right through pct as well.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

wouldnt you need to use 40mg when using clomid though?

bump for other suggestions..

----------


## Mammon

no you wouldnt need 40. but you can the first week or two.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

^ ok cool.

anybody else have an opinion?

----------


## KingJames23

Does taking an ai kill gains during cycle

----------


## Mammon

imo.. loss of gains is slim to none.

----------


## domeyeahaigh

certainly can when you are using stuff like dbol , deca , test, drol etc because the estrogen actually helps you gain. so if you use letro and kill all your estrogen your gains will be affected definitely. 

again why does everyone keep running clomid, nolvadex is better...and personally I do not think you need to have your nolva dose at 40mg, 20 is fine.

----------


## molecule

I have a very similar question.

Doing my second cycle of Eq 600mg/week and Sust 250 EOD.
Total cycle 12 weeks
Status : Comeplted 8 weeks

I have been taking a shot of HCG 500iu every weekend since the week 1.
Also have been taking :
Provironum ED 2nos
clomiphene citrate - 1 tab every other day
arimidex - quarter tablet every other day

I am planning to take the HCG shots till the 10th week and then stop the HCG.

Since i am on Eq and and a sugested PCT of Equipoise 21 days after last injection i am planning to start PCT after 21 of the last shot.

The PCT will include: (4 weeks of PCT)
Provironum ED 2nos
clomiphene citrate 50Mgs - 1 tab every other day 
arimidex - quarter tablet every other day ( which Anastrozole 1 Mg per tablet)
Sustain Alpha Body Lotion ( for increasing the Testo production)

Is this fine?

Also should I keep the Pills on in those 21 days after the last injection and before the PCT starts?

----------


## XNathan

Estrogenes are vital for men but in right amount.

Low estrogenes = lower HDL + higher LDL and conestive tissue problems, lower BP and harder body shape.
High estrogenes = fluids retention and high BP, gynecomastia , fat gain in hips, legs, arms and chest, but improvement in glycogene storage, increased IGF-1 and upregulated AR action (not good for prostate).

Nolva = mixed antiestrogenic and estrogenic action what is stereotactic over body. Not good on cycle.... affect gains (lower IGF-1 and possible other negative effects) and some genotoxicity what is cumulative with dose and time on. IMO you schould use it just in PCT.

AI too much will wreck your lipids and kill your joints and ligaments. but in righ dose for it will help keep etrogenes under control but will not interfer with your gains and others etstrogenes related positive effects.

*AI indication for AAS user*
Gynecomastia prone on aromatisable AAS same as high BP prone on same AAS. In low dose. Smallest effective dose is best choice need to be evaluated by blood work. 
PCT all users in standart dose (0,5-1mg anastrozole ED, 12,5-25mg aromasin ED)

----------

